# DVR Won't Turn On



## dnamertz (Mar 7, 2010)

I woke up this morning and my DirecTv DVR box (HR22) is completely off, and it will not turn on. Could it be dead?


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

Check out the half dozen other posts on this. 2 RBR's to fix.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's the thread on the problem: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178863


----------

